# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Check for duplicate data

## richardplr

Hi 

I have attached my program. 

On my program, I have a product code.  I want to set a code that when i key in, If the product code is a duplicate one it will prompt me immediately.

Please help, I think the code must be sometime like dlook......

Thank you

Regards,
Richard Tan

----------

